# Advice on first gun



## pilotdog68 (Jan 11, 2013)

I need some advice. I am currently in the process of getting my AZ CC permit. I have never owned a gun, I have never fired a semi-auto pistol, I have fired my father's .38 special revolver.

I am not completely sure even if I want a revolver or semi-auto, but right now I am leaning toward semi-auto. I will use it primarily as a range gun to just get more comfortable with shooting and practice. Eventually it will probably become a "nightstand" gun, and there is a small possibility I would choose to carry it. I am 6'6" tall and 250lbs with fairly large hands (long fingers, but not super meaty). My girlfriend might also shoot the gun, and she is quite smaller, so I don't want a huge piece. I'm looking for a "Goldilocks" gun i guess.

I have decided on either 9mm or .38 special because of their balance of ease of use, ammo prices, and cartridge variety and power. I'm looking for around $300-500. I have done extensive research online and have come up with my short list. I know that I need to go to gun stores "try them on" but so far everywhere I've been has only had Judge's in stock for revolvers, and every 9mm was sold out.

So tell me what you think of my list here. Any I should avoid? Any that stand out? Any others I should consider? For some reason I just don't like the Glocks, I don't really know why but they just don't interest me.

Semi-Auto
Ruger SR9/SR9c
S&W M+P 9mm
Sig P250
Bersa Thunder9 (my favorite right now)
FN-P9
Kahr CW9

Revolvers
Ruger LCR
Ruger SP101
S&W M638
or some other used S&W

Also, are there any dangers to buying online from impactguns or buds? Obviously I would find one in person first, but if the online price is cheaper should I go that route?

Thanks

***EDIT: I should say that I have a decent amount of experience using rifles and shotguns for plinking and shooting clays, I just have never owned one. So I do know a fair amount about guns in general and safety practices.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Just my opinion, but the Ruger SP 101 in .357 magnum would be a good place to start. It's a revolver and pretty simple to operate, get it with a 4" barrel or longer as the longer sight radius will make accurate shooting a little easier. It can be loaded with .38 special for target work and to get acclimated to the gun, or it can be used with .357 for more oomph if so desired. Malfunction drills are pretty simple, pull the trigger again. If you get to the point where you think you may want to carry concealed - then think about the autos, but with you height, a 4" revolver shouldn't be too bad to hide. Ruger is a well made revolver and will serve you well for many many years. I have broken S&W's (M19) using a lot of .357 loads, I have not broken my Ruger. After you get the gun, get instruction from someone competent (Gunsite is in Arizona, Front Sight is in Nevada), expensive but oh so very much worth it.


----------



## TacticalPeace (Jan 11, 2013)

The Ruger LCR was my very first gun and it really served a great purpose. Nothing is more simple than a revolver when first learning how to safely handle a firearm. As far as semi-autos are concerned, the M+P and FN are great choices. Good luck!


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I would recomend a 357 also.They're simple,so no clearing drills are needed for a malfunction that autos can have.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I bought a Ruger SR40 as my first ever pistol and love it. It's the 40 cal version of the SR9. It is an exceptional night stand gun. Could be carried. It is simpler than most automatics. They run in the low 40's. If you search for my forum name, you will see a long discussion of searching for the "one gun".


----------



## pilotdog68 (Jan 11, 2013)

I pick things up faster than average, I'm not really all that concerned about the semi-auto being too complicated. I just want something that is going to be reliable and, more importantly, predictable. Are semi-autos really as much more unreliable than revolvers as some people make them sound?


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

Semi Auto: S&W M&P....

Revolver: Ruger SP101 in .357 mag

That being said, at this time I would get the S&W M&P. Take a training course, you should be able to find someone local that teaches a basic pistol class.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes and No,depends on the quality.Everyone has a bad one pop up from time to time in all facets of manufacturing,but some have poor quality from the start (like Jennings) and some have quality control issues occasionally or frequently (Kimber,Taurus).Some just make a damn good product from the start with very rare problems (HK).


----------



## pilotdog68 (Jan 11, 2013)

How does the S&W SD9VE compare to the M&P, primarily in terms of reliability/build quality?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

The Sig 250 is an excellent first gun if you go semi-auto (and you won't have to buy another to replace it down the road). A Ruger 101 or S&W J-Frame in .357 is also a good choice as both guns will shoot .38 Spl. also for breaking in an unfamiliar operator and plinking. After becoming comfortable with the .38, the transition to .357 would be smooth. Oh, the M&P is a much better choice and value, IMHO, than the SD9VE.


----------



## pilotdog68 (Jan 11, 2013)

Do you have a Sig 250? Does the modular-ness of it affect its solidity and durability at all? I really like the SR9 and the Thunder9, but the S&W warranty and part availability is a big plus


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I do not have a Sig 250. I was going on the reputation of Sig in general and what I've heard. I've owned Sigs previously and felt they were very well made guns. I think Sig makes a "non-modular" 9mm P938 if the modularity thing bothers you. I currently carry either a Colt Defender in .45 or a S&W 640 in .357.

(you didn't fly a Bird Dog in '68, did ya'?)


----------



## pilotdog68 (Jan 11, 2013)

Since the grip/slide/barrel change kits for the 250 are around $230, I seriously doubt I would utilize that portion of it. I would be more confident with a more solid permanent construction. 

Sorry Charlie, in 1968 I was 22 years from being conceived.  I just like airplanes, dogs, and the number 68


----------



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

For my first 2 guns I picked up the S&W M&P 9MMFull Size and the M&P 9C. They are both very nice guns but I have discoveredthat I shoot Semi-Automatics very inaccurately. So then I went with 2 Rugersthe GP100 and the SP101 in .357 magnum. I am 100 percent more accurate with thetwo revolvers. But for a new shooter I would recommend either a Ruger GP100 ora SP101 in .357 magnum that way you can also shoot .38 Special rounds at therange for practice. I currently carry either the SP101 in .357 magnum or my S&W model 629 in .44 magnum depending on my dress.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Are revolvers more reliable than autos? That depends as earlier stated there are bad in both worlds. When an auto malfunctions, the operator can usually clear it quickly and continue the fight (if you don't get shot in the meantime, so it might be good to MOVE), when a revolver goes bad, it's usually a trip to the gunsmith. I have seen autos of all stripes malfunction and the operator clears them, I have had revolvers break (2 S&W M19's and the Taurus copy of it for a total of 3). When the broke they were expensive paper weights until the factory fixed them. I have seen (and fixed) another officer's M19 after it got mashed into beach sand during a fight. The gun had to be totally stripped, the internal lockwork cleaned and reassembled, the gun was in the officers holster at the time. He wound up drawing the gun and the fight stopped so he never had to shoot (he couldn't have anyway). Extremes, yes. I still think the Ruger 357 is a great way to start, if you still want to go the auto route, get up to a place like Gunsite and take their 250 pistol class.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

No doubt revolvers are certainly more reliable in the area of malfunctions. Revolvers may lack in areas of firepower ,speed and accuracy, concealment.. but the hard truth is the revolver is more reliable when it comes to mechanical malfunctions.
Jams ,feeding issues ,magazine issues, finding the proper ammo , breaking in period.
Revolvers don't have these issues unless something breaks


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

Being so tall I think the Ruger SR9 is a good fit for you since it comes with a 10rd mag and a 17rd mag ( this should fill your hand a little better). I was gonna suggest that before I got that far into your description it is an awesome gun.

Check out this site it may help you compare your prospects a little better Handgun Reviews


----------



## plp (Jan 13, 2013)

For brand, Ruger is the way to go for a first handgun. Great reliability, excellent after the sale service and priced affordably for pretty much every budget. 

The route my wife and I took when getting started was do your research. What is the purpose for the gun you chose to acquire, how much are you going to shoot it, what resources are you willing to commit past the initial purchase? What resources are available locally to help you become competent with your handgun? 

We have a range that rents handguns as well as sells them. They also have a 4 hour basic safety and shooting class, what we both found out was neither one of us were comfortable with larger caliber (yes, may have to turn in my mancard admitting I can't consistently shoot a 1911) so we have settled in right now as .22lr plinkers. We go to the range every week if not more, put several hundred rounds downrange at various distances and make it a point to keep pushing our skillsets until we can go to a larger caliber reliably. 

I have two .380 mouseguns, and can consistently hit paper at 25'. I couldn't do that 6 months ago, so I can see improvement. Whatever you get, invest in yourself and become the best marksman you can.


----------



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

Get a cz-75 9mm. Best 9mm handgun under 600$. Glock 17 is not as good(also have that), hk usp is also great but it's about 600$, everyone loves the beretta m9, I hate my ruger p95, buy a ruger p89 used if you wanna ruger those are amazing, Taurus .357 magnum is a bad choice, s&w shield has great reviews though I don't own one, I'm a semiauto fan but revolvers are easier for beginners, and easier to clean, but I don't know much about revolvers so I cannot give to much insight, but a 9mm or .38 is what I would buy.


----------



## Jonny_Cannon (Dec 17, 2012)

Knowing what I do now, I'd have never intitially purchased a .22. I hadn't fired handguns since I was in the Service, and once I got back into it, I went to the range with my buddy and fired his Beretta .22 NEOS, CZ-75 9mm, and his S&W .44 Magnum. I had no problems with any of them. I figured I'd need to get used to it, so I bought a .22 Browning URX. Granted, it's a lot of fun, and cheap to shoot. After that I bought a Desert Eagle .50, and an M&P 9mm. No problems shooting any of them. I'd rather have added the extra $$$ I spent on the .22 towards a higher-end 9mm.

Of course, my gf may have something to say about that, because she shoots the .22 like crazy and loves it, so I guess it's tough luck me anyways, lol.

Cannon


----------



## pilotdog68 (Jan 11, 2013)

does anybody have any personal experience with the thunder9? i have heard good things about the .380...

any thoughts on the CZ P-07?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I own a number of Sigs across the board and the SP2022 deserves a good look, they can be had under 400.00 and are totally reliable as well as having a lifetime warranty should you ever need it, excellent customer service as well. The grips can be changed for different hand sizes. The Bersa is a good handgun (own 1) but for HD and protection the .380 is a bit underpowered so I would go 9mm at the least....


----------



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

Get the CZ! You can't go wrong, nicer than my hk, glock, and ruger!


----------



## srings (Jan 17, 2013)

Lots of amazing guns out there for sure. I did a lot of research, lot of shooting, and lots of reading posts on forums like this one. In the end, as you already know, it comes down to fit, feel, reliability and maybe even if you are anything like me (watching the budget at some level). With all of that...I went with the M&P Full Size 9 and then followed it up with the S&W Shield in 9mm. Couldn't be more satisfied. Good luck and happy shooting and gun buying!


----------



## mwbackus (Aug 22, 2012)

Another manufacturer that makes fine semi-auto pistols is Springfield Armory... If you are looking for a good 9mm semi-auto go to a range that rents guns and try the Springfield XDM 9mm, the Smith & Wesson M&P 9mm, the Kahr P9 9mm, and a Sig Sauer P250 9mm. All are good, reliable pistols that won't bust your budget. See what you are most comfortable with and make your decision. Ruger and Smith & Wesson make great revolvers that will fire both. 357 Magnum as well as. 38 Special. I prefer the Smith & Wesson personally but YMMV. The important thing is to find one you like and get some training... Happy shooting...!!!


----------



## pilotdog68 (Jan 11, 2013)

that's my big problem. i have yet to find a range with rentals anywhere near me, in the des moines area


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Make a road trip, to somewhere that does.........


----------



## pilotdog68 (Jan 11, 2013)

I'll get to Omaha eventually, but between school and work, its hard to find time


----------



## mongoman (Jan 18, 2013)

I am 6'4 and the beretta 92fs fits me like a glove, also the px4 beretta in a great first gun. Always look at the safety of each brand, ie glock has no external safey if someone picks it up and pulls the trigger it will fire. Other great option for larger people is the trusted 1911, remington makes a entry level model that is a good shooter. Of all the guns in our group kimbers, glocks, sigs, s and w, walthers I shoot much tighter groups with the beretta and the 1911 with my big hands. Both have external safetys which is a must for me as I have a family and kids around. Would never leave the gun out for them to get ahold of, its either on me or in the safe but the added protection of a safety is a plus.


----------



## cmpilgrim (Jan 27, 2013)

I had a bersa thunder. 380 and have a friend who still has theirs and it is awful to jam. I bought it as my first pistol because I liked how it looked and the price tag, but it definitely wasn't reliable. It jammed 3 times going through one box of bullets


----------



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

I hear great reviews of the bersa, did you allow 500 rounds to break it in? After the initial break in, I hear it's one of the most reliable semi autos around.


----------

